# My Wedge reviews



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody use one of these? I can't utilize a traditional transom saver due to trailer issues but want something to protect the motor while trailering. I've also read that you could cut 2 pieces of heavy duty conduit and slide it over the trim rams. Any ideas..


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

I have one and it is very easy to use. I'm new to boats so I don't have any other comparisons but it is definitely easier to use than the traditional one. It is firm but has some shock absorbency to it.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Anybody use one of these? I can't utilize a traditional transom saver due to trailer issues but want something to protect the motor while trailering. I've also read that you could cut 2 pieces of heavy duty conduit and slide it over the trim rams. Any ideas..


Hey, I just got a M-y Wedge a few weeks back cause I was worried that the engine brackets weren't supporting the outboard good enough. Extremely easy to use and does a good job. I feel a lot better about traveling longer distances without cringing every time I hit a nasty bump in the road, while looking through the rear view mirror!

That being said... The first thing that came to mind when I opened the package was, "This hunk of dense rubber cost $45!!". Very simple design and I'm sure it can be mimicked. 

It does a great job and makes for quicker prepping at the ramp and peace of mind on the road!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx guys. I really wasn't too worried at first but there is a bridge off of Hwy 50 on the way to the Lagoon that will cause all kind of havoc on your rig. I went over it easy going east but on the way back west, forgot to slow down and saw my motor bouncing pretty good. I'll probably get a wedge and use tie downs to secure the motor..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

After hours
I got one you can have for free, just pm your adress


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't the point of a transom saver to redirect the shock from a bump down to the trailer rather then it get adsorbed by the transom? So wouldn't using a wedge just keep the shock load directed to the transom? Also doesn't it put a lot of stress on the piston itself?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> After hours
> I got one you can have for free, just pm your adress


You the man Cut!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Isn't the point of a transom saver to redirect the shock from a bump down to the trailer rather then it get adsorbed by the transom? So wouldn't using a wedge just keep the shock load directed to the transom? Also doesn't it put a lot of stress on the piston itself?


The whole point of the wedge is to keep the outboard from flexing the transom. All boats (especially light skiffs) bounce around a good bit and you can really do damage to the transom when the boat is stationary and the outboard is still bouncing from the initial shock. The best way for me to explain it is that is allows the boat, outboard & transom to all bounce n sync, thus causing less pressure on the transom. I use tie downs also to to make the boat and trailer bounce as one...

I may have confused you more with my explanation, but it makes sense in my head...


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> After hours
> I got one you can have for free, just pm your adress


Is there a reason you don't use it? I have had mine for about a month now and no complaints so far


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can answer your question Firecat but the wedge completely covers the ram and extends past the end. With the motor lowered onto the wedge rather than the ram, the forced would still be directed towards the transom. A transom saver is not applicable in my situation, but my main concern is to safeguard the trim system. With the motor lowered on the rubber wedge and secured with a ratchet strap, I would think that it would serve the same purpose. Maybe I'm wrong..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hferrell, I'm not sure I agree with you. The point of the wedge it to keep the outboard from bouncing by preloading the hydraulic piston on the trim unit, right? In theory this should put less strain on the transom, but in reality I doubt it really does to much. Even with the system locked solid you still have a large amount of weight that is subject to dynamic force and will put pressure on the transom because it is all ties into the mounting bracket. At least that's what makes sense in my mind.

I think the best thing we can do for our boats is to make sure the transoms are solid, and make sure the suspension set up on our trailers is correctly matched to the weight of our boats. IE - having a 800lbs skiff with a 2500lbs axle is bad.

That's just all IMO, most boats are built well enough today that even a bad set up may not effect them.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> hferrell, I'm not sure I agree with you. The point of the wedge it to keep the outboard from bouncing by preloading the hydraulic piston on the trim unit, right? In theory this should put less strain on the transom, but in reality I doubt it really does to much. Even with the system locked solid you still have a large amount of weight that is subject to dynamic force and will put pressure on the transom because it is all ties into the mounting bracket. At least that's what makes sense in my mind.
> 
> I think the best thing we can do for our boats is to make sure the transoms are solid, and make sure the suspension set up on our trailers is correctly matched to the weight of our boats. IE - having a 800lbs skiff with a 2500lbs axle is bad.
> 
> That's just all IMO, most boats are built well enough today that even a bad set up may not effect them.


Was only giving my thoughts on what I have noticed different with the M-y wedge vs. OEM bracket stands. With the wedge, everything is solid and acts as one, opposed to the outboard bouncing differently than the boat causing flex on the transom... 
Not looking for someone to agree or not, just giving my .02 on my experience with the wedge.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What OEM bracket stands are you referring to? Pretty much all the ones I have seen would require some preload on the system to work well.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > After hours
> > I got one you can have for free, just pm your adress
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you don't use it? I have had mine for about a month now and no complaints so far


I have like 10 of em. They come in on new boats and no one wants them and they just pile up. I don't use them only because I live less than a mile to the ramp and there's really no need for me. I only use it on the way to the keys or something like that


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> After hours
> I got one you can have for free, just pm your adress


Cut...

If you have another available, I'd like to buy it from you.. I've been wanting to try one out on my skiff.. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------

